# First kill



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

My Grand Daughters first kill Hopefully It won,t be the last. taken with a pelt gun this afternoon. She had a adrenalin rush with the event ,,SO===Its a start
View attachment 1315


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations to her!! Now you have to take her on a predator hunt and she'll be hooked.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, one smokie coming up, skins already on!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grilled chipmunk and blueberry pie, Yummy !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SB10 if you need a hide strechers let me know.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice! Gotta start somewhere, you know?

I've yet to actually _shoot_ my first critter (I've trapped a few and accidentally ran over a couple!), but I've been trying to hunt feral hogs---so maybe I should switch to chipmunks instead and I'll have better luck!









Congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

FLTaxi, any luck with the neighborhood coyotes ?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't had much luck even seeing coyotes, but I have noticed a few nuisance trapper trucks around, so I guess several of them have been hired to take them out. One of the trappers I know recently brought me 3 (dead) pups that he snared. A lot of these guys are licensed to use steel traps, which seems to be the most effective way of capturing coyotes in this area. I'll need to look into what it takes to get that license, and what the costs are. So I've only trapped little stuff like squirrels and possums in live traps, so I am not really experienced with the bigger critters (yet!)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

FLT Mr coyote is the smartest critter in the woods---You better plan on going to some trap'en conventions and attending trapping seminars for yotes or calling sem's your learning curve will be much smaller and catching them sooner---P.S. Good trapping video's out


----------

